# How do you like your women?



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Is normal weight considered fat now? Do women have to be 20 lbs underweight before they are considered attractive? You guys have seen pics of me...am I fat?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Is normal weight considered fat now? Do women have to be 20 lbs underweight before they are considered attractive? You guys have seen pics of me...am I fat?


 size dosnt matter to me unless it is hugely insane

but i dont like them super skiny

i thought that you were just fine


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

my type of woman is gotta have 
Nice Face
Kute
HOT
Sexy
Nice Personality
Smart
have a Job and knoe what she want's in Life heh
=)


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

What defines hot, sexy, or fine?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> What defines hot, sexy, or fine?


 My Girlfriend :nod:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

tan body, toned, 36D, long hair, blonde or brunet, must have an ass and beautiful face. thats my perfect girl.. but theres not many out there


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Sure the looks and the body has something to do with it but, But whats the good of a nice body if she just hasn't got the personality to back it up.. You gotta look deeper than the physical aspects of a women you gotta see whats inside, thats what really matters, to me anyways. But Piranhachick if your personallity is as beautiful as you are, you're gonna make someone a verry happy person..
Ryan


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

boxer said:


> tan body, toned, 36D, long hair, blonde or brunet, must have an ass and beautiful face. thats my perfect girl.. but theres not many out there


 and TWINS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

> tan body, toned, 36D, long hair, blonde or brunet, must have an ass and beautiful face. thats my perfect girl.. but theres not many out there


lol yup same here and i dont recall seeing your pic so i couldnt tell ya


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i like my women naked :bleh:


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i want mine crisp and juicy...mmmhhhhmm...salivating all over my face.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

taking this one out


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> i like my women naked :bleh:


 i'll send u a fat naked one right now


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

like a lechon (roast pig)...


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

piranhachick said:


> Is normal weight considered fat now? Do women have to be 20 lbs underweight before they are considered attractive? You guys have seen pics of me...am I fat?


 It seems like it is... all them super skinny size 0 girls make me feel like a plus size model!!! And piranhachick - you aint fat!!!!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

nothing wrong, i would like to see u with long hair and different hair color, something vibrant


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

boxer said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > i like my women naked :bleh:
> ...


 im still waiting


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like chicks that look just like my girlfreind.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

One more so that you can see more of my stomach(for purposes of fat judging). Also, what size jeans should she be able to fit in?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

here's me and my ex, i don't like her nose and the fact that im shorter than her.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > rbP NUT said:
> ...


 how about oprah eh


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

My hair is longer now and it's got red highlights. I'm thinking about getting blonde highlights too, but my hair gets lighter in the summer, so I don't know.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> One more so that you can see more of my stomach(for purposes of fat judging). Also, what size jeans should she be able to fit in?


 ur not fat, i think u would also look better with longer hair. also, i like girls with tight jeans. not to show off, but its just way better than looking at a girl with big or baggy jeans


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

p-chick - your not fat.!!!you look about the same size as me ... im a 5,6, or 7 depending on the store. You look like one of my friend's little sister tho...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

I LIKE MY WOMEN THICK IVE DATED ALL SIZES BUT THICKNESS IS A PLUS SIZE 7-10 YUUUM


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

FOR EXAMPLE THAT CHICK IN BIG BOIS VIDEO I OLIKE THE WAY U MOVE U KNOW WHICH ONE


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> FOR EXAMPLE THAT CHICK IN BIG BOIS VIDEO I OLIKE THE WAY U MOVE U KNOW WHICH ONE


 ya, her body was great, she had enuff phat on the legs and a lot on the ass. great stomache, had an outline of 6pack but not fully shown which is good. she had nice boobs, her face was pretty good but thats what could of been worked on the most.

i sound so superficial.

also, personality wise, i like them very talkative and not shy. very aggressive and spunky. all the girls i date are very quiet..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> One more so that you can see more of my stomach(for purposes of fat judging). Also, what size jeans should she be able to fit in?


 hello







...good lookin


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

The personality counts also. If a average looking girl has a bad personality then she is ugly in the inside and out. If a good looking girl has a bad personality, she would then seem unapproachable and not a nice person to be with. But if a girl has a good personality, you can become friends or something more. Yea, the inside counts a lot. It is not just looks for me.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> I LIKE MY WOMEN THICK IVE DATED ALL SIZES BUT THICKNESS IS A PLUS SIZE 7-10 YUUUM


 I dunno about you, but size 7-10 is not "thick," IMO. I'd kill to be that small. I really don't care what people think anymore, I have a gorgeous man and am lucky enough to have a beautiful face and perfectly proportionate body. It's not the size that matters, it's how you carry it. I see some people that are skinny, but they look fat. You know what I'm talking about?

If it means anything, my b/f likes girls that aren't a size 0...he says that proportion is key. You can be "thick" and still look good if you have a proportionate body. He likes gothic chicks (not goths, big difference) and women that aren't overly image conscious...no spending 3 hours in front of the mirror to get ready to go out. He also hates chicks that wear a lot of makeup. I guess that's good for me because I don't even know how to use the stuff!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

ya, there's this really hot and smart chick in my science class that talks back to the teacher always saying she's right and everyone else is wrong. she gets mad about everything and bitches 24/7. she has a body like a goddess and an attitude like a bitch. but i still love her even tho she's mean to everyone else. i always ditch my lab partner when she asks to be my partner.


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

you look fine to me pchick


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> size dosnt matter to me unless it is hugely insane


 i agree.


----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

Agreed!!!!!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I like my women like this:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

EWWWWWW Can you guys see the plumper in the background, she looks like she got hit in the face with a shovel...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i dont like SKINNY women.. there's nothing for me to hold on to.. i like em midsized.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Scooby said:


> EWWWWWW Can you guys see the plumper in the background, she looks like she got hit in the face with a shovel...


 Thats a damn Ogor!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> I like my women like this:


 i dont like the Face to much but LoL the body down is NICE


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

piranhachick said:


> What defines hot, sexy, or fine?


 you look just fine as for defining hot sexy or fine 
she got to look good of course other wise why would i talk to her
but shes also have to have some wit


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > I LIKE MY WOMEN THICK IVE DATED ALL SIZES BUT THICKNESS IS A PLUS SIZE 7-10 YUUUM
> ...


 7-10 IS THICK U HAVENT BEEN AROUND THE SISTAS IN THE HOOD LIKE I HAVE LOLTHATS THICK BUT I KNOW WHAT UR SAYING 12-16 is thick also its all about as u said how u carry it me myself i lie thighs and ass if u got that along wit a flat stomach ur good then again ive seen "fat" chicks but the way theyre shaped they look good its shape to them not just a chicken mcnugget shaped chick


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

SOME HOTTIE THAT CAN HANDLE.. THIS 6'6 .-. MOFO.. LMAO.......... VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Drive Fast Race Hard
illegal Street Racer


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PChick- Why you trippin' over it for?! You got your boy, it shouldnt matter what the OTHERS think. He obviously loves you for who you are. Consider the horn dogs your asking as well. Just be happy with who you are, thats all thats gonna matter in your life. The people you try to please/impress today, wont be there tomorrow. So live for yourself and do what makes you happy.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Scooby said:


> EWWWWWW Can you guys see the plumper in the background, she looks like she got hit in the face with a shovel...


 lmao. that was great!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

i completely agree with ms. natt

who really cares what others think? you know that someone loves you for who you are and that is all that matters









btw nice to see you back ms. natt


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> What defines hot, sexy, or fine?


 You


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> i completely agree with ms. natt
> 
> who really cares what others think? you know that someone loves you for who you are and that is all that matters :nod:
> 
> btw nice to see you back ms. natt


 Thanx!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> One more so that you can see more of my stomach(for purposes of fat judging). Also, what size jeans should she be able to fit in?


 you don't look fat at all


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay I know you are still a teenager piranhachick but get it through your fuckin head your not fat!! To me this draws attention, why does it matter your boy says ur not and u have a bf. Don't make my bro Innes post the fat chicks now that is just wrong you are skinny, some would say your to skinny, but there is no f*cking way you are considered fat so please stop asking because this highschool bullshit gets old. I am not meaning to be mean or a bitch it is just I hate seeing these kind of topics where you ask if you are fat and a lot of guys have responded and said you are not and that they think you are goodlooking so please stop with the attention posts. 
Peace


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Okay I know you are still a teenager piranhachick but get it through your fuckin head your not fat!! To me this draws attention, why does it matter your boy says ur not and u have a bf. Don't make my bro Innes post the fat chicks now that is just wrong you are skinny, some would say your to skinny, but there is no f*cking way you are considered fat so please stop asking because this highschool bullshit gets old. I am not meaning to be mean or a bitch it is just I hate seeing these kind of topics where you ask if you are fat and a lot of guys have responded and said you are not and that they think you are goodlooking so please stop with the attention posts.
> Peace


 GOOD POINT NOT FAT BY ANY MEANS UR TINY IMO


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Chill out there Chels, I think girls are entitled to their low self-esteem moments now and then. This just happened to be her's. We've all had them.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

your not fat your not bad looking this is fat


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that guy needs that wheel barrel to get around


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I like gals that I can get along with and they with me.


----------



## neko (Feb 1, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I like chicks that look just like my girlfreind.


 and what's she look like?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

If a girl got a nice body with great legs and ass I'm in love lol.

Like my friend Hugo said when we were skating and I asked him how he likes his trucks(the base to hold the wheels) he said.



> I like my trucks like I like my women; tight and with nuts.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone by posting this.







It certainly wasn't meant to make anyone mad. Ms. Natt is right, I was feeling REALLY down yesterday and so I posted this. I don't even listen to my boyfriend when I get this upset. I'm really sorry, and this was not an attention post. My sincerest apologies to anyone that I offended. :sad:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranhachick said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone by posting this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 please dont apologize when people flame YOU. you are fine, dont sweat it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> Okay I know you are still a teenager piranhachick but get it through your fuckin head your not fat!! To me this draws attention, why does it matter your boy says ur not and u have a bf. Don't make my bro Innes post the fat chicks now that is just wrong you are skinny, some would say your to skinny, but there is no f*cking way you are considered fat so please stop asking because this highschool bullshit gets old. I am not meaning to be mean or a bitch it is just I hate seeing these kind of topics where you ask if you are fat and a lot of guys have responded and said you are not and that they think you are goodlooking so please stop with the attention posts.
> Peace


 I guess you overlooked or forgot about the respect other members rule here. A profanity laced commentary does not show her respect.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i like my self healthy and in shape, i like having a tan, but i dont always, and i'm not thin and i dont have huge tits and i dont care. I stay in shape and tan for me, i dont really give a damn what guys like, i just want to be healthy and confident with myself :nod: 
different things impress different people, just be who you wanna be. You're not fat, but if you feel fat, nobody else's opinion can change that. Decide what you want to change to be happy with your body. maybe all you need to change is your way of thinking


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

After college my priorities in women changed. Attractiveness is more than just a shapely body. Within reason, it doesn't matter to me what a woman's weight is. What's important, is what kind of time we have when we're together. I've been on enough boring dates to know.

Here's a list of things I find attractive in women:
-intelligence
-cheerful, optimistic attitude
-interests and hobbies similar to mine
-career ambition

I could think of more but I'm late for work.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> I like my women like this:


 Bang Right on the Money..... Good One LL!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Chill out there Chels, I think girls are entitled to their low self-esteem moments now and then. This just happened to be her's. We've all had them.


 Yes they can have their moments but seriously how many topics has she had about this come on now it is a fish site for one and another it gets old listening to it and besides as you get older you don't need to be asking those kind of questions double edge sword for the guy. I just get tired of seeing the topic.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Chill out there Chels, I think girls are entitled to their low self-esteem moments now and then. This just happened to be her's. We've all had them.
> ...


 it is the lounge mama u can post a thread about what u want including shaving genitals lmao true it is a fish site but this is the lounge calm down mama dont kick her ass lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 that reminds me

do i need to shave them, let me go check :rasp:

i dont think that anybody is truely fat until the person cant move their arms and legs

personally i dont see any girl on pfury that i ahve seen that looks fat or ugly except for Xenon

j/k Xenon

but these threads are a little old you know


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sweet lu said:


> but these threads are a little old you know


 then dont open them??? or make new ones that you find interesting? Am I missing something here?









Show us whats under that bag and we will really see who is ugly!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

geez you are SUCH a whore, Lu.

post whore that is


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > but these threads are a little old you know
> ...


 let me get a pic of me with out the bag


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

looking good. IMO a woman *should* be curvey, size 3-9 looks good to me. If i want to cuddle up to someone harder than me I would date guys







And yes a nice C dosn't hurt eather.









EDIT: Can't spell.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well piranhachick, I hope you dont look too much into this topic. Hopefully, the comments made today, here in this thread, didnt turn you away from future postings. We're all here to help each other out, whether its the fish hobby or not. Thats what makes us all a community. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 7, 2004)

pcrose said:


> Okay I know you are still a teenager piranhachick but get it through your fuckin head your not fat!! To me this draws attention, why does it matter your boy says ur not and u have a bf. Don't make my bro Innes post the fat chicks now that is just wrong you are skinny, some would say your to skinny, but there is no f*cking way you are considered fat so please stop asking because this highschool bullshit gets old. I am not meaning to be mean or a bitch it is just I hate seeing these kind of topics where you ask if you are fat and a lot of guys have responded and said you are not and that they think you are goodlooking so please stop with the attention posts.
> Peace


You've already been told otherwise, but pchick was not looking for attention. She seriously does think she's fat, and attention isn't what she wanted. She wanted to decide for herself if she was fat or not, because I insisted that she wasn't, yet she still believed she was fat. I know it doesn't make sense, but that's how girls think sometimes...I'm surprised you didn't stop and realize that yourself (considering you're a female). You can't tell them to stop thinking that way -- they're going to anyway, and there's no point in putting them down even more. That's going to only lower an already terribly low self-esteem. Good job. If you'll refer to the original post, notice pchick was asking a broad question to decide the answer for herself. If she wanted to draw attention, she would have immediately asked for an opinion. When she posted her picture, she still believed she was fat and she was trying to prove that she was. It's obvious to everyone else that she isn't fat at all, so of course it appeared that she was looking for attention. That wasn't the case though.



> Yes they can have their moments but seriously how many topics has she had about this come on now it is a fish site for one and another it gets old listening to it and besides as you get older you don't need to be asking those kind of questions double edge sword for the guy. I just get tired of seeing the topic.


Yea, everyone gets tired of hearing about teenage girls thinking they're fat. There's something that's much worse though -- the people who speak negatively towards those teenage girls and make them think they're fat and stupid in the first place. I'm glad you're tired of seeing the topic. What's your motive in posting negative comments though? They wouldn't be talking if they weren't already depressed, so you're only adding fuel to the fire! You obviously don't have a problem with your self-esteem/depression, but pchick does, and you've noticed. She can't help that. People may think that people who suffer from depression / bipolar disorders can change themselves to think positively, but the fact is: They can't. Believe me, it's not that easy. Pchick is an intelligent young lady with a great life, friends, hobbies, etc., yet she still gets deeply depressed even with the help of anti-depressants.

I hope you reconsider what you've written. Please don't continue requesting, _"get it through your fuckin head_". She's trying. That may not be what it looked like, but it is.

If you still don't get it or still disagree, contact me personally and I'll discuss this until we understand each other: [email protected]

Thanks :smile:

--John


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

dracofish said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > I LIKE MY WOMEN THICK IVE DATED ALL SIZES BUT THICKNESS IS A PLUS SIZE 7-10 YUUUM
> ...


 your face isnt beautiful


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I like them ...Mexican, long hair, blue eyes, pretty face and washboard tummy







and tons of spicey attitude........


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 And you felt the need to post that because?! Damn, girls get bashed if they have low self-esteem, and when they do have a good self-esteem they get bashed again.










Gerbil- I commend you on your post. I must say that was very sweet of you to do for your girl.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Gerbil said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I know you are still a teenager piranhachick but get it through your fuckin head your not fat!! To me this draws attention, why does it matter your boy says ur not and u have a bf. Don't make my bro Innes post the fat chicks now that is just wrong you are skinny, some would say your to skinny, but there is no f*cking way you are considered fat so please stop asking because this highschool bullshit gets old. I am not meaning to be mean or a bitch it is just I hate seeing these kind of topics where you ask if you are fat and a lot of guys have responded and said you are not and that they think you are goodlooking so please stop with the attention posts.
> ...


 Here is the facts I may have said some harsh words but I will let you in on a lil secret. I am a girl and at a time I did think this way but I got over it and still occasionaly hear or there think that I am fat or ugly but I don't post it on the board but if that helps her feel better than thats cool to but I am not going to respond to these kind of threads. Funny thing is she is skinnier and prettier than I. As for not knowing what it is like about being depressed um yeah since 8th grade I use to be suicidal and I have to see a psychologist I also have obsessive compulsive disorder.
so I have my share of problems as well so I have made it known to all of you why I may act the way I do. I also like to push friends away. I have a great fiance and he has helped me through all of this and even put up with my bullshit I am a lot better than I use to be but it is going to take years for me to be considered somewhat normal. So if she is serioiusly depressed I can somewhat relate to her and if it would help she could talk to me I did misjudge her and that is human because everybody judges no matter what they say. So my deepest apologies. I was just trying to make it that she didn't have to post this kind of thing it will also help that as she grows up she will learn because it is kinda a teenage phase, god am I making sense?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I like them ...Mexican, long hair, blue eyes, pretty face and washboard tummy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 like me









oh wait i am floriain







but i am hot and spicy


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

did i mention i have blue eyes


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

by the way gerbil nicely said speech and you are very noble indeed that is why it is key for you to help her in anyway and just keep tellin her, kev doesn't always call me beautiful and yet I still know I am the hottest thing to him but it is nice to hear it sometimes. What also helps with a women's self esteem is excercise and a good diet it makes you feel so much happier and lightens your depression and no this is not saying your are fat it means that it will help you feel healthy.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Gerbil --

You're the man.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I gotta go to class now but I will continue this topic later so I can try to make some sense and help otherwise if I am not helping just say shut up chels and by the way every teenage girl gets depressed I mean every single one born known fact


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


 haha, I WAS Just goofin off. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:



> by the way every teenage girl gets depressed I mean every single one born known fact


 nice generalization. I guess they should issue prozac to every female a birth. Dont you think you've done enough damage to this thread already?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > by the way every teenage girl gets depressed I mean every single one born known fact
> ...


 Geez, Mike, ouch.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 That's nice...thanks for sharing...ass...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


 i think you got a purty face.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > KingJeff said:
> ...


 Thank you...

I've been exactly where Pchick is right now, so I know how she feels. In fact, I was on the verge of being suicidal for a while because of it. Ask my b/f, he knows all about it. I've only recently been able to call myself pretty, and there are times when I revert back to the "hating myself" attitude.

BTW, Pchick, you're not fat and I think you're beautiful. Definately don't listen to people that put you down (or at least try not to, I know it's hard, believe me).


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hehe, you're a Boo fan!!

woot!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I like my chicks athletic and firm, tans are a plus. I like blondes and brunettes, and I dont like girls with really short hair either


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I like the babe in your avatar sir nathan. Bangin body and a nice face.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > by the way every teenage girl gets depressed I mean every single one born known fact
> ...


 BURN!!!!!


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Your apology is accepted.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Is normal weight considered fat now? Do women have to be 20 lbs underweight before they are considered attractive? You guys have seen pics of me...am I fat?


I think It's kinda weird that some ppl post stuff like this here... I mean, what poeple say could be life changing! It's a fish forum for christ sake!







I think we need a p-fury Dr. Phil. Dr. Fury maybe?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> > Is normal weight considered fat now? Do women have to be 20 lbs underweight before they are considered attractive? You guys have seen pics of me...am I fat?
> ...


1. This is not a fish forum--this is the Lounge [*OFF TOPIC/NON FISH RELATED* Discussion]

2. She simply was trying to ask for advice, something you all do in ALL the OTHER forums of this board.

3. The girl even apologized for her asking for advice, and yet you guys continue to bash her.

Wow, for a community we sure know when to stick together when a member is in need of our help.







Come on guys, I know your all better than this. you've proven it so before. For those that didnt bash and attempted to help the best you could, I thank you all.


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 7, 2004)

pcrose said:


> Here is the facts I may have said some harsh words but I will let you in on a lil secret. I am a girl and at a time I did think this way but I got over it and still occasionaly hear or there think that I am fat or ugly but I don't post it on the board but if that helps her feel better than thats cool to but I am not going to respond to these kind of threads. Funny thing is she is skinnier and prettier than I. As for not knowing what it is like about being depressed um yeah since 8th grade I use to be suicidal and I have to see a psychologist I also have obsessive compulsive disorder.
> so I have my share of problems as well so I have made it known to all of you why I may act the way I do. I also like to push friends away. I have a great fiance and he has helped me through all of this and even put up with my bullshit I am a lot better than I use to be but it is going to take years for me to be considered somewhat normal. So if she is serioiusly depressed I can somewhat relate to her and if it would help she could talk to me I did misjudge her and that is human because everybody judges no matter what they say. So my deepest apologies. I was just trying to make it that she didn't have to post this kind of thing it will also help that as she grows up she will learn because it is kinda a teenage phase, god am I making sense?


Thank you for understanding! :smile: Pchick is actually doing very well compared to a year two ago. Back then, she had some major psychological problems, and it's only thanks to my best friend that she's alive (also one of her best friends). I'm not going to elaborate on this, since it's really up to her to discuss that kind of stuff. It wasn't until a few months ago that she finally talked to a doctor and a psychologist. That has really helped.



> by the way gerbil nicely said speech and you are very noble indeed that is why it is key for you to help her in anyway and just keep tellin her, kev doesn't always call me beautiful and yet I still know I am the hottest thing to him but it is nice to hear it sometimes. What also helps with a women's self esteem is excercise and a good diet it makes you feel so much happier and lightens your depression and no this is not saying your are fat it means that it will help you feel healthy.


Thanks :smile: The night my girlfriend started this thread, she and I were talking on MSN Messenger right before we went to bed (I'm 17, she's a year younger, and that's how the youngins around here communicate). She had been pretty depressed that night and believed that she was ugly and fat; more than she usually thinks. I was insisting that she was beautiful and not fat. She probably posted the thread because she couldn't decide if I was right, or if she was. I'm sure time will help her mind to think more positively, as it did for you.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

man...ill just simplify everything. IF you think your fat, eat right and work out. Who cares what anyone else things. I mean...im kinda chubby but I try to work out.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

kooo.,ill check it out.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > by the way every teenage girl gets depressed I mean every single one born known fact
> ...


 There is no need to act like a prick. That is not disrespecting that is blaintly stating that you are acting like one. I told you if I wasn't helping to tell me to shut up. I am very pleased to hear you are doing well piranha chick and it is good that you have the ability to go to a psycologist, I mean sh*t I go to one and it helps me quite a bit. That is why I can even be arrogant at times, I finally feel great about myself and I do have my moments. Thank you for accepting my apology. Mike you were just doing your job but with the comment you just made that was being immature. I do not care if you dislike me but don't make it public. I may take this the wrong way, eh but that is just how I took your statement. I am sorry for being mean to you earlier but don't make me feel bad about myself because you know I take things seriously and I am trying to learn not to and you know that. By the way butters is doing great. So if any of you do have some similiar problems feel free to pm me to talk to me about them. I mean it takes a lot of guts to tell people hey I go to a psychologist and yes I am obessive compulsive, that is why I think and ponder so much and it is getting better with a certain few that have helped. Yes I clean a lot and I have to make sure locks are locked a couple times. I am also dealing with the fact that me and my parents don't have the greatest relationship they just want to talk about my brother or ask me to watch my dog when they do the boyscout crap or football stuff with my brother. I mean my mom didn't even tell me that my dad went to the hospital the other night because he was having problems breathing or a couple days before that my great grandma had a stroke I found out a week later and her exscuse was she didn't want to call me late and it was my cellphone. Sorry I need to vent a little bit so bare with me.I am not abandoning my parents but I am not making as much as an effort to spend time with them, it is kinda awkward when we do we just go out for lunch and talk a little bit but they do most of the talking and it is usually about my brother with the occasional how are your animals and how is kev and how is school. Even though my mom makes a point to say I love you everytime she talks to me it just feels weird kinda when I have to say it back. It makes me feel bad and it is like I have a void because it is like me and my parents don't have anything in common. When I needed a ride here or there because kev had to work or so did his parents and I asked my dad I had to yell at him to get him to take me anywhere or he will say he wont take me anywhere.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am thankful for a lot of things but everybody has things they need to work on some more than others, it sometimes really is hard for people to live. The only thing that keeps me going most the time is my Kevin I get discouraged when I get some math papers back because no matter how hard I try it will not stick in my head and I am even getting a tutor because I have to have these math classes for prereqs to be a vet tech. I go to work which is an okay job it is decent money,I then go to school about everynight and you have to maintain your hmwk so that you can do well in the class and I find time to play on my soccer team. It is really hard for me to relax there is only so much you can read in your chapter book, a certain amount of time you can play videogames. Watching the movie a certain amount of times before you get tired of it, posting on sites not all the subjects are cool to you. I get bored very easily and have a short attention span sometimes I think it is because I use to be a pothead. I love to bead but I have to get some more beads in order to make more necklaces I am about ready to start my own business I just have to get all the fundamentals together and get it goin. Thanks for those that care and sorry to those that I make mad here and there. I just also have a short temper and am learning to let things go more than I use too. I do not let people stomp on me though I use to do that so that is why I can be hella defensive at times and sometimes like everyone I can take things the wrong way, especially on these forumns because you can't hear what they are saying you can only read it. Alright I think I am done yaking whoever reads this ear off and maybe I am making someone entertained. Some might find me crazy and that is okay with me, my parents even find me a little crazy but off the net I am a genuine good person and always there for friends when they need me. I am also a big clown I make people laugh I feel I am an entertainer even though I don't have my own tv show.. I wonder how many would watch my show if I did especially if I had an accent. My brother would bring in more of the viewers as he is a crazy wonderful brit and always knows how to cheer a person up. Yes Innes I look like Lucy from charlie Brown. Wow writing really helps someone relax and not I haven't been smoking the reefer but maybe it is all the snot in my head damn rain .


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> man...ill just simplify everything. IF you think your fat, eat right and work out. Who cares what anyone else things. I mean...im kinda chubby but I try to work out.


 So are you saying that it's okay for anorexic women to starve and turn themselves into human skeletons because they think they're fat? Man, you really have no clue. It's all psychological...thanks to the wonderful society we live in today where you can't buy clothes at the mall unless you are a size 00.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I think P-chick looks just FINE the way she is!
Later
Eric


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> mechanic Posted on Feb 4 2004, 05:27 AM I think P-chick looks just FINE the way she is!
> Later
> Eric


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I like my women skinny. Here is a good diet for anyone overweight or just out of shape. It's called the eat less exercise more diet. Here is the trick.

1. (This is a big one) eat less.
2. (Just as important) exercise more.

Also, try to live by this model.

"Anorexia, putting the SUPER in SUPERMODEL since 1978".

I'm making T-Shirts of that for any other sick person who would like one.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Size 2-4, 34 C-D and perfect hair.. i also like my girls with a snobby swagger


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

alvin said:


> I like my women skinny. Here is a good diet for anyone overweight or just out of shape. It's called the eat less exercise more diet. Here is the trick.
> 
> 1. (This is a big one) eat less.
> 2. (Just as important) exercise more.
> ...


Just typical...some people have these things called genetic predispositions where your family history can determine what you look like, or how your body works. Sometimes, you can even have a genetic predisposition towards being overweight. I know, I have it. I've tried starvation...didn't work. I've tried starvation with massive amounts of exercise...didn't work. Believe it or not, the only thing that did work was throwing my arms up in the air and saying, "f*ck it, I'm healthy, I have a b/f, I don't care." Ya know what? That worked! That and getting a helping hand from a little thing called ephedra. The ephedra helped speed up my metablism enough that I could start losing some weight. And before you go saying that it was probably my eating habits...nope. I eat less food than the average person and only about 2 times a day... I don't eat junk either. I actually prefer the taste of fruits to candy and ice cream.

It's not that I was that big before. I was a far cry from being nasty fat. The only reason why I chose to lose weight was because I was damn sick of going to the mall and not being able to buy clothes at the stores for people my age. Most stores like AE or Abercrombie only go up to a certain size, and that size keeps getting smaller as time goes by. They're missing out on a large percentage of sales if they would just carry some larger sizes. But nope, people like me have to go to Lane Bryant and just hope that they have something that's in style. The sad thing is that I'm not even big! I'm actually too small for most of Lane Bryant's clothing...I'm kinda stuck in the middle.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

dracofish said:


> alvin said:
> 
> 
> > I like my women skinny. Here is a good diet for anyone overweight or just out of shape. It's called the eat less exercise more diet. Here is the trick.
> ...


 Thats sucks - I hate stores that have "size 0" ... that just makes me sick. I'm pretty happy that my genetics are on my side, I can eat almost anything I want, and I don't gain anything ... until my metabolism slowes...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Is normal weight considered fat now? Do women have to be 20 lbs underweight before they are considered attractive? You guys have seen pics of me...am I fat?


 I have been avoiding posting, but I could not hold back any longer when I read this thread.

P-Chick, there are a couple of different things going on here. First is that you are struggling with your self image, and let me tell you that you are a beautiful girl and you are not fat what so ever. But please know that you can have 1,000,000 different people tell you how beautiful you are and what a nice shape you have, but YOU HAVE TO BELIEVE THAT YOURSELF, or it is not going to matter.

Please know that it is perfectly normal for you to struggle with this. Some girls struggle with this, and some do not. The problem is our world is screwing up the way that girls think. They believe that they have to be size 0-4, big busted, long beautiful hair, bright white teeth, and a smashing personality. If you doubt what I am saying, just go look at any magazine cover and look at how they make girls look. NO woman can compete with the Playboy image...nobody can.

Even if you WERE overweight, you would still be beautiful. But with you, that is not the case. The problem is that YOU don't believe that you are beautiful! You have got to change the "tapes" that are playing in your head, and that is VERY HARD TO DO! But it can be done. But it has to come from you!

Hang in there...it will get easier as time goes on, it really will. My heart breaks for you that you are burdened with this. Remember, you can have the most beautful body in the world, the most beautiful face, and if you have a crappy attitude, you are still going to be the ugliest person.

Just from your posting here on P-Fury I can tell that you have a wonderful heart that is gentle, kind, accepting, and open to others with no judgement attached. THAT IS WHAT BEAUTIFUL IS! You posted your picture...and yes, you are a very beautiful young lady...that is a bonus! But your sense of worth should not rest in what you look like.

Here is why...my wife has had two beautiful babies and I love them very much. She does not have her 105 pound shape that she did when we first met. Having children changes that...but she is the most beautiful woman in the whole world. Not just her personality, but her body too! See I love her...I love her at 105 pounds and I love her if she gets to 400 pounds (she's not...she just slapped me for putting that down







)

My hope is that you will see what a beautiful person you are and that you will see that those that love you do not care about your outside. The outside makes them look, the inside is what keeps them!

Just my .02 cents,

Hang in there...

Jeffrey


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

dracofish said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > man...ill just simplify everything. IF you think your fat, eat right and work out. Who cares what anyone else things. I mean...im kinda chubby but I try to work out.
> ...


 What I meant was who cares what anyone else thinks. Im guessing a lot of people lose weight to look good. I mean if your fat and happy then whats the problem? And theres nothing wrong with being a size 0. Lots of asian girls are just built small.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

and i didnt say its ok for girls to become anorexic. Its sad and all but but they have other options then to starve themselves.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Draco, don't take ephedra, it's really bad for your heart. Also, eating two times a day is bad for you, you should aim for more like 6-8 times a day. Eating raises your metabolism. Not eating lowers it and makes your body actually store fat because it thinks it is starving. I eat around 8 times a day and weigh 275 at 5'10 and feel fine. Basically my little diet meant eat less per sitting with more sittings, and get more exersize. The anorexia thing, well I'm just sick.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah..i agree, eat more small meals a day and drink a lot of water. Keep your calories low and jog maybe 30 min a day if you can or try the hiit program. High intensity interval training? In case you dont know what it is, its something like jog for one minute, then sprint for 30 seconds and jog again for another minute. Do that until 5 minutes is up.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

but some people do that and it dosnt work at all

pchick just dont resort to doing drugs, i do and it really dosnt have an effect on how you mentally feel about yourself. drugs would do absolutly nothing for you except make you zone out on time and junk. just hang in there

oh and PJ great man, its like you know the solution to everything and it really isnt that hard. i am glad that you posted here though :smile:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

alvin said:


> I like my women skinny. Here is a good diet for anyone overweight or just out of shape. It's called the eat less exercise more diet. Here is the trick.
> 
> 1. (This is a big one) eat less.
> 2. (Just as important) exercise more.
> ...


 get me an XXL please and i want the letters extra big :laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah I dislike the mall highly especially since I can't fit into t's at most stores like meir and franks and such becuase I am big chested and it sux. I would rather wear one of the biggest sizes in younger boys shirts instead with teenage mutant ninja turtles but it is hard for me to shop for shirts quite often. So after I have kids I am getting a breast reduction and I choose to do this because I think they are a pain in the ass and a hassle.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

actually i wore a ninja turtle shirt to school and everyone thought it was kinda cool









i also have worn shorts and a t-shirt when it was -20 degrees out and a prison jump suit to school also


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

that is why you are you lol


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Yeah I dislike the mall highly especially since I can't fit into t's at most stores like meir and franks and such becuase I am big chested and it sux. I would rather wear one of the biggest sizes in younger boys shirts instead with teenage mutant ninja turtles but it is hard for me to shop for shirts quite often. So after I have kids I am getting a breast reduction and I choose to do this because I think they are a pain in the ass and a hassle.


 I dont wanna sound like a horny pevert, but how big are they?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

dd and they should be c's


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I wish I was a DD...big boobs are such a hassle. I'd like to get a reduction some day...after my b/f is done enjoying them.









I never said there was anything wrong with being a size 0. My point was that society and clothing stores only welcome women that are that small. It's sad, and they're missing out on a large market.

As far as my diet goes, I've tried the small, many meals plan. Right now, I don't have time in my life to eat that many times a day. I'm lucky I have enough time to eat twice.

As far as using ephedra goes...I know plenty of people that used it responsibly and are fine. I didn't overdose, and I didn't go out and run a marathon while on it. The only people that had problems with it were the people that had medical conditions to begin with and the ones that abused it. I wasn't either...so I was fine. I fully intent on using it again when I have money to buy some more. A lot of people gained the weight back that they lost while on it, but I am one of those lucky people that doesn't. I haven't gained a pound since I've been off it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah I even have trouble finding the cute bras I want at vickies sometimes because they are to big damn gazangas; after I have kids .


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> yeah I even have trouble finding the cute bras I want at vickies sometimes because they are to big damn gazangas; after I have kids .


 LOL, I can't even find bras with a DDD cup that are small enough around. The smallest I can find is a 42DDD, and that's a few inches too big around.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

dracofish said:


> I wish I was a DD...big boobs are such a hassle. I'd like to get a reduction some day...after my b/f is done enjoying them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah... i was just commenting on size 0... it bugs me. But I see your point, in stores, I find that they always have a ton of tiny sizes. And it seems theyre getting smaller all the time.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

pcrose said:


> dd and they should be c's


 whats wrong with them? Do they hurt your back? Will back excersizes help?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol no they do not hurt my back yet but as you get older it is harder to carry them atleast my grandmas have that problem. I mean they are not humongous and gross looking like those chicks you see on jones or springer. I just prefer to have smaller boobs because they are exspensive 50 bucks for a bra at nordstroms and they carry the ones with the best support Vickies is okay but not always a lot of support. Some places they don't make such dinky shirts anymore because a lot of oregon and the US women are getting bigger in the chest by naturality. I just find them a pain sometimes that is all I would be even faster in soccer as well and no they do not flop all over the place it is called 2 sports bras and ur set. I would rather wear one that is why I will get a breast reduction in about 10years or less.Unless I pull off losing that mass up in the chest naturally but it is really hard.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Try Lane Bryant's bras. They have a lot of support and go on sale a lot for buy one get one 50% off or buy two get two free. They average about $25 each. They make DD's in smaller sizes around, it's when you are a DDD that you run into problems finding one small enough around...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I dont wanna sound like a pervert, but how big are yours draco?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

pcrose said:


> lol no they do not hurt my back yet but as you get older it is harder to carry them atleast my grandmas have that problem. I mean they are not humongous and gross looking like those chicks you see on jones or springer. I just prefer to have smaller boobs because they are exspensive 50 bucks for a bra at nordstroms and they carry the ones with the best support Vickies is okay but not always a lot of support. Some places they don't make such dinky shirts anymore because a lot of oregon and the US women are getting bigger in the chest by naturality. I just find them a pain sometimes that is all I would be even faster in soccer as well and no they do not flop all over the place it is called 2 sports bras and ur set. I would rather wear one that is why I will get a breast reduction in about 10years or less.Unless I pull off losing that mass up in the chest naturally but it is really hard.


 I guess I'm pretty lucky in a sense, a lot of girls bitch that they want bigger breasts. I'm pretty small, it used to bug me when i was younger. But now, I don't mind, I can find cool bras and stuff. You guys could try looking online at lasenza.com , I'm not sure how big the sizes go up to - but they have pretty decent prices.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I think jerry seinfeields old gfriend soshanna longsteing has bras for girls with larger breasts.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> I dont wanna sound like a pervert, but how big are yours draco?


 DDD...I wish they were smaller. I think I'd like a nice D...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

wuts the diff between a d and a ddd? I dont know the diff? Is is the width? Y dont they have sizes aa or bb?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

The letters refer to cup size. A D is probably comparable to a grapefruit whereas a DDD is about the size of a small cantalope melon. The numbers refer to the length a bra is around the body. So a 38DDD is 38" around the bust line and DDD cup size.

They do have AA's...they're smaller than A's. What I don't understand is that if you're that small you shouldn't even need to wear a bra!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> and the US women are getting bigger in the chest by naturality.


 not naturally. BGH is put in cows which causes women to develop much younger and much larger.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Xenon said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > and the US women are getting bigger in the chest by naturality.
> ...


 and then theres me... I could probably pass for 14!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think we are gonna need a visual ladies
















no offense


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

ditto


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

absolutely.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

maybe also we should test for other things just to make sure your boobies, i mean breast are healthy

that will take some visual and feling parts

oh and we need to get other opinions from othe members, i mean doctors


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

that is what the doctor is for and women are suppose to check their breasts for lumps each month so that they can tell if they have the cancer. Nice try lu, the only one that sees mine is pucabear ; and he tells me what I need to know and tells me how they feel.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i like a girl who looks good naked, spreads them when told to, and intelligence is not a factor


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> that is what the doctor is for and women are suppose to check their breasts for lumps each month so that they can tell if they have the cancer. Nice try lu, the only one that sees mine is pucabear ; and he tells me what I need to know and tells me how they feel.


 can i be pucabear :bleh:

and didnt say i am a doctor (doctor of love :laugh: )


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> i like a girl who looks good naked, spreads them when told to, and intelligence is not a factor


 dont all guys? haha


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive always liked my chicks plain, simple, but with that devious look and bitch attitude. Theres something about innocent looking chicks with attitudes that always intrigue me and makes me want to find and know more about them.

And another thing, you now the saying.. the more innocent they look, the wilder they are in bed!!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

a kute and innocent and caring and non-cheater is probally the best ones. Physically speaking, its almost impossible to get the perfect one. If you spot one they are probally out of your legue because they want the baller guys. And if you a baller guy and you fall for the "perfect bodied" girl you most likey getting into a fake relationship were she wants your money.

Its the truth, lets come to realty guys


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

lol damnit al! I didnt even read through all the the pages (ive only read the first 2 response and replied). It seems like we have the same taste


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i know wutcha mean eric. sucks huh. Yeah a girl wants the baller guy for his money....but the baller wants the girl for her body.... kinda works both ways. Yeah...it sucks.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > that is what the doctor is for and women are suppose to check their breasts for lumps each month so that they can tell if they have the cancer. Nice try lu, the only one that sees mine is pucabear ; and he tells me what I need to know and tells me how they feel.:rasp:
> ...


 nope there is one and only pucabear and that's my kevin and you have a few more years before some chick will give you that title lol :rasp:


----------

